# Raw supplier smith



## Em6868 (Aug 8, 2022)

Hey Guys,

I just wanted to warn you guys from buying raw powder from smith. He usually put around his protonmail DBksmith@protonmail.com. I’ve overdosed my gear to 400 mg/ml and got underdosed lab results even under 250. He’s a scammer. Fucking asshole.


----------



## shackleford (Aug 8, 2022)

@Smith 


🍿


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

shackleford said:


> @Smith










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

Em6868 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just wanted to warn you guys from buying raw powder from smith. He usually put around his protonmail DBksmith@protonmail.com. I’ve overdosed my gear to 400 mg/ml and got underdosed lab results even under 250. He’s a scammer. Fucking asshole.


Thanks. Are you going to join the forum and participate or are you ghosting?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 8, 2022)

Em6868 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just wanted to warn you guys from buying raw powder from smith. He usually put around his protonmail DBksmith@protonmail.com. I’ve overdosed my gear to 400 mg/ml and got underdosed lab results even under 250. He’s a scammer. Fucking asshole.



Hey. Not shitting on you (yet). Can you post some lab results?


----------



## Em6868 (Aug 8, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Thanks. Are you going to join the forum and participate or are you ghosting?


Naa brother I’m joining. I just wanted to share my story so no one else is losing their hard earned money. I’m just looking for good gear. I live in europe. Currently I don’t have a good supplier.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)

Em6868 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just wanted to warn you guys from buying raw powder from smith. He usually put around his protonmail DBksmith@protonmail.com. I’ve overdosed my gear to 400 mg/ml and got underdosed lab results even under 250. He’s a scammer. Fucking asshole.


Post up the labs


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

Em6868 said:


> Naa brother I’m joining. I just wanted to share my story so no one else is losing their hard earned money. I’m just looking for good gear. I live in europe. Currently I don’t have a good supplier.



You’re joining?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

Em6868 said:


> Naa brother I’m joining. I just wanted to share my story so no one else is losing their hard earned money. I’m just looking for good gear. I live in europe. Currently I don’t have a good supplier.


Post up your lab tests and you should also do an intro post in the New Members thread. 👍


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

Says he’s been here since 2013 but just lurked?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Says he’s been here since 2013 but just lurked?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


March 13, 2022

But lurking

And apparently purchasing raws from a supplier that I didn’t think anyone would ever use. 🤷‍♂️

@Em6868 why in the world did you purchase in the first place?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)

I don’t even like the source but you look like a dumbass if you don’t post any proof to back up your claims.


----------



## Yano (Aug 8, 2022)

Em6868 said:


> Naa brother I’m joining. I just wanted to share my story so no one else is losing their hard earned money. I’m just looking for good gear. I live in europe. Currently I don’t have a good supplier.


This isn't a source board and posting up that you are looking for one will just bring creeps to your inbox trying to fuck you over.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 8, 2022)

This is like someone complaining about having bought something from YourMuscleShop or Steroidify.  I see them all over but never thought anyone actually used them.  They just simply helped pay the board's bills.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)

Yano said:


> This isn't a source board and posting up that you are looking for one will just bring creeps to your inbox trying to fuck you over.


I sent him a dm but I was just trying to fuck him


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I sent him a dm but I was just trying to fuck him


Well I can get DMs too


----------



## Em6868 (Aug 8, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Hey. Not shitting on you (yet). Can you post some lab results?





Human_Backhoe said:


> Hey. Not shitting on you (yet). Can you post some lab results?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

Em6868 said:


> Naa brother I’m joining. I just wanted to share my story so no one else is losing their hard earned money. I’m just looking for good gear. I live in europe. Currently I don’t have a good supplier.



@Smith why are you even still here? I can’t believe anyone actually orders from you. You’ve done nothing besides having bullshit shills makeup reviews and then when we don’t believe them you have a meltdown like a 4 year old autistic kid in the toy aisle of Walmart.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

So what’s that? Give us an explanation. Did you just pop it into the HPLC Analyzer 5000?


----------



## Em6868 (Aug 8, 2022)

so my philosophy was that instead of getting from my dealer I could brew myself gear. That’s the whole reason why I made a risk to buy from a so called raw supplier. I couldn’t find anything that was saying that this guy wa sscamming. Maybe this is for some members obvious but yeah damage is done. So I wanted to make at least with my post visible just for everyone that at least you shouldn’t do business with this guy.


----------



## Em6868 (Aug 8, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So what’s that? Give us an explanation. Did you just pop it into the HPLC Analyzer 5000?


Tbh bro I really don’t know. If sended it to buddy who works in a medical & chemical  lab and told him it’s testosterone enanthate. I will ask if it’s satisfy the used method and material for research.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 8, 2022)

So if you measured out to overdose it at 400mg/ml and got a little under 250mg/ml, what the hell else is in that powder?

The doctor on that report kind of checks out, but I don't read Dutch.  Barring that, I don't have LinkedIn either.  https://nl.linkedin.com/in/michel-laaper-56028519


----------



## Em6868 (Aug 8, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> So if you measured out to overdose it at 400mg/ml and got a little under 250mg/ml, what the hell else is in that powder?


Yeah… I was not talking about damage in financial…also physically speaking. Besides that ur selling underdosed testosterone raw powder this asshole is trying to compensate the other volume with something I don’t know which should not have been there.


----------



## shackleford (Aug 8, 2022)

Em6868 said:


> Yeah… I was not talking about damage in financial…also physically speaking. Besides that ur selling underdosed testosterone raw powder this asshole is trying to compensate the other volume with something I don’t know which should not have been there.


well, thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

Em6868 said:


> Yeah… I was not talking about damage in financial…also physically speaking. Besides that ur selling underdosed testosterone raw powder this asshole is trying to compensate the other volume with something I don’t know which should not have been there.


You, of course are infallible as a brewer, right?


----------



## Em6868 (Aug 8, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You, of course are infallible as a brewer, right?


I weighted 8 g, precisely. 7,981 g to be exact. I put the mass inside a lab material to fill this precisely to 20 ml, which makes it 400 mg/ml. If a HPLC says with trustworthy measurements that it’s less than 250 mg/ml than the questionable materiale is the raw gear, which I have no control or knowledge about the contents. If I didn’t add another chemical to full fill the mass, which would no user-brewer do who added the other irrelevant mass. The supplier, right buddy?


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 8, 2022)

You didn't account for powder weight, I don't think. Makes a big difference.  Someone that's actually brewed needs to take this one.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

Em6868 said:


> I weighted 8 g, precisely. 7,981 g to be exact. I put the mass inside a lab material to fill this precisely to 20 ml, which makes it 400 mg/ml. If a HPLC says with trustworthy measurements that it’s less than 250 mg/ml than the questionable materiale is the raw gear, which I have no control or knowledge about the contents. If I didn’t add another chemical to full fill the mass, which would no user-brewer do who added the other irrelevant mass. The supplier, right buddy?


BA/BB?
Carrier oil?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> You didn't account for powder weight, I don't think. Makes a big difference.


He used the “top it off method”
Powder in and then fill to 20 ml automatically accounts for powder weight.


----------



## Em6868 (Aug 8, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> BA/BB?
> Carrier oil?


irrelevant. But benzyl alcohol I used 1%. Carrier oil was a mix. And BB was around 8% if I remember correctly. It dissolved perfectly and was clear from particles.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

Em6868 said:


> irrelevant. But benzyl alcohol I used 1%. Carrier oil was a mix. And BB was around 8% if I remember correctly. It dissolved perfectly and was clear from particles.


It’s not irrelevant. 

Did you heat? How long?


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 8, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It’s not irrelevant.
> 
> Did you heat? How long?


All of this is actually irrelevant. This dude is saying he measure and weighed something to be equivalent of 400mg/ml unless we have proof he did in fact weigh then measure according to mg/ml the ba bb carrier none of this holds anymore weight then if beaker form the muppets was telling it to us.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

Em6868 said:


> irrelevant. But benzyl alcohol I used 1%. Carrier oil was a mix. And BB was around 8% if I remember correctly. It dissolved perfectly and was clear from particles.


It’s not irrelevant because if you weren’t a lying piece of shit, you wouldn’t say “1% and 8%” you would say “x ml and y ml” because you used the “top it off method”. How would you calculate the percentage w/o knowing the displacement of the powder?

I don’t believe you. I don’t even like this supplier but I hate the fact that you’re fucking around with everyone here.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> All of this is actually irrelevant. This dude is saying he measure and weighed something to be equivalent of 400mg/ml unless we have proof he did in fact weigh then measure according to mg/ml the ba bb carrier none of this holds anymore weight then if beaker form the muppets was telling it to us.


I know but the devil is always in the details.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> All of this is actually irrelevant. This dude is saying he measure and weighed something to be equivalent of 400mg/ml unless we have proof he did in fact weigh then measure according to mg/ml the ba bb carrier none of this holds anymore weight then if beaker form the muppets was telling it to us.


If beaker told me anything Id take it as gospel


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 8, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I know but the devil is always in the details.


I don't really care about this I just wanted to make a statement where I can sneak in a beaker reference because he's my all time favorite 🤭🤭🤭🤭


----------



## Em6868 (Aug 8, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It’s not irrelevant.
> 
> Did you heat? How long?


Then we have our differences in thoughts. 

Heat on the other hand can make significant damage. I just held the mixing glass in lukewarm water and try to dissolve it there.


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> If beaker told me anything Id take it as gospel


Bro I have a beaker painting in my office and not one the fuckin dork kids even knew who he was


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 8, 2022)

Em6868 said:


> Then we have our differences in thoughts.
> 
> Heat on the other hand can make significant damage. I just held the mixing glass in lukewarm water and try to dissolve it there.


Oh man.....oh man just no bro absolutely no


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

Em6868 said:


> Then we have our differences in thoughts.
> 
> Heat on the other hand can make significant damage. I just held the mixing glass in lukewarm water and try to dissolve it there.


C’mon. You brewed in a very small container if it accurately read 20 ml?

And then stirred? 

Lol. Think about what you are saying.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 8, 2022)

I totally missed this Smith jabroni. Well actually it doesn't look like I missed anything.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

Em6868 said:


> Then we have our differences in thoughts.
> 
> Heat on the other hand can make significant damage. I just held the mixing glass in lukewarm water and try to dissolve it there.


If you had provided ANYTHING plausible, I’d be grilling Smith right now. 

Sorry bud, you don’t make any sense. 

First brew and you go with a 400 mg/ml concentration? 🙄 And only 20 ml?

Ok to play along, I guess I should ask how the PIP was after every injection.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

It’s like 3:00 am in Europe now. You better go to sleep @Em6868   It’s past your bedtime.


----------



## Em6868 (Aug 8, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It’s not irrelevant because if you weren’t a lying piece of shit, you wouldn’t say “1% and 8%” you would say “x ml and y ml” because you used the “top it off method”. How would you calculate the percentage w/o knowing the displacement of the powder?
> 
> I don’t believe you. I don’t even like this supplier but I hate the fact that you’re fucking around with everyone here.


Just because I don’t use the synonyms x and y that makes u suspicious. I volumized the material based on what their functionality is and read in other forums what they have been using, so just with that. Not a calculator. But either way have it your way man.  I’m not here to please anyone. I just wanted to warn other people of. Besides everything  we’re at least on the same line that the supplier is a piece of shit🤣


----------



## Em6868 (Aug 8, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> If you had provided ANYTHING plausible, I’d be grilling Smith right now.
> 
> Sorry bud, you don’t make any sense.
> 
> ...


Yes for personal use. The pip was also not pleasent.


----------



## Em6868 (Aug 8, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It’s like 3:00 am in Europe now. You better go to sleep @Em6868   It’s past your bedtime.


Ur assuming im currently in europe😁


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)

Em6868 said:


> Yes for personal use. The pip was also not pleasent.


Wasn’t pleasant at 248mg/ml


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

Em6868 said:


> Just because I don’t use the synonyms x and y that makes u suspicious. I volumized the material based on what their functionality is and read in other forums what they have been using, so just with that. Not a calculator. But either way have it your way man.  I’m not here to please anyone. I just wanted to warn other people of. Besides everything  we’re at least on the same line that the supplier is a piece of shit🤣


Yea, you’re right about the supplier. I need to be consistent across all sources though. 

I’m very curious why you ordered with him in the first place though. His thread was a flaming bag of shit from the start.


----------



## shackleford (Aug 8, 2022)

Em6868 said:


> Just because I don’t use the synonyms x and y that makes u suspicious. I volumized the material based on what their functionality is and read in other forums what they have been using, so just with that. Not a calculator. But either way have it your way man.  I’m not here to please anyone. I just wanted to warn other people of. Besides everything  we’re at least on the same line that the supplier is a piece of shit🤣


is it just me or did your english just get alot better?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

shackleford said:


> is it just me or did your english just get alot better?


Yup


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 8, 2022)

I'm gonna go watch some muppet episodes now.


----------



## Em6868 (Aug 8, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> C’mon. You brewed in a very small container if it accurately read 20 ml?
> 
> And then stirred?
> 
> Lol. Think about what you are saying.


I used a volumetric flask. Which was not very practical to dissolve but managed the get it somehow dissolved.


----------



## shackleford (Aug 8, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I'm gonna go watch some muppet episodes now.


me me meee me meme me.


----------



## Em6868 (Aug 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Wasn’t pleasant at 248mg/ml


I think it was from the irrelevant substances which was in that powder.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 8, 2022)

Maybe you fucked up making it?

By the way these guys are gay, they want nudes not labs. Labs is code for nudes!


----------



## Em6868 (Aug 8, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea, you’re right about the supplier. I need to be consistent across all sources though.
> 
> I’m very curious why you ordered with him in the first place though. His thread was a flaming bag of shit from the start.


Well I’ve missed that part😬. Do you have a good supplier? Whether gear or raw powder. Help a brother out.


----------



## Em6868 (Aug 8, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Maybe you fucked up making it?
> 
> By the way these guys are gay, they want nudes not labs. Labs is code for nudes!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

Em6868 said:


> Well I’ve missed that part😬. Do you have a good supplier? Whether gear or raw powder. Help a brother out.


How’d you miss it? Did you read his thread?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)

Em6868 said:


> Well I’ve missed that part😬. Do you have a good supplier? Whether gear or raw powder. Help a brother out.


Do not ask for sources.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

Em6868 said:


> View attachment 26021
> View attachment 26022


The 250 mg/ml worked well


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)

Em6868 said:


> View attachment 26021
> View attachment 26022


Is this supposed to be impressive? Prove something? You needed drugs to go from skinny to kinda like you work out?


----------



## Em6868 (Aug 8, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The 250 mg/ml worked well


Naaa. This was with the gear from my local dealer. The transformation is 2 years. Sounds cliche but the journey started with depression and everything. I worked my ass off.


----------



## Em6868 (Aug 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Is this supposed to be impressive? Prove something? You needed drugs to go from skinny to kinda like you work out?


I’m 1,90 m and weigh 100 kg. I’m 24 years old and have been lifting over 2 years. I got my whole life ahead of me. Besides that I’ve cycled once with testosterone enanthate. I can benchpress 1RM 160 kg. These are numbers u can’t ignore. But probaly im talking to a wannabe bodybuilder who has some roid rage and pissed about having a not functioning dick with all that gear. Whatever man.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

@Em6868 we see this kind of thing a lot. People think that HPLC equipment is like the analyzers on the movies. You insert a sample it analyzes and spits out the results. In reality, that’s not the case. You need a calibration standard and I doubt a Dutch lab in the Netherlands (where possession of steroids is illegal) would have the steroid calibration standard.

So maybe you aren’t lying but the dude that “analyzed” your sample is lying to you. “TestE you say? I got the results… 244 mg/ml” 🤷‍♂️


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)

Em6868 said:


> I’m 1,90 m and weigh 100 kg. I’m 24 years old and have been lifting over 2 years. I got my whole life ahead of me. Besides that I’ve cycled once with testosterone enanthate. I can benchpress 1RM 160 kg. These are numbers u can’t ignore. But probaly im talking to a wannabe bodybuilder who has some roid rage and pissed about having a not functioning dick with all that gear. Whatever man.


Sure buddy. 😂 you weigh 100kg not lean. 
You’re talking to somebody who shits on you in every way. 
You look fat tbh


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

Em6868 said:


> I’m 1,90 m and weigh 100 kg. I’m 24 years old and have been lifting over 2 years. I got my whole life ahead of me. Besides that I’ve cycled once with testosterone enanthate. I can benchpress 1RM 160 kg. These are numbers u can’t ignore. But probaly im talking to a wannabe bodybuilder who has some roid rage and pissed about having a not functioning dick with all that gear. Whatever man.


So…

You have NOT been lurking here? Otherwise you’d know who @RiR0 was.


----------



## Em6868 (Aug 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Sure buddy. 😂 you weigh 100kg not lean.
> You’re talking to somebody who shits on you in every way.
> You look fat tbh


Don’t worry. At least I will get there ‘’bigman’’.


----------



## Em6868 (Aug 8, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So…
> 
> You have NOT been lurking here? Otherwise you’d know who @RiR0 was.


Jay Cutler? Maybe..?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

Em6868 said:


> I’m 1,90 m and weigh 100 kg. I’m 24 years old and have been lifting over 2 years. I got my whole life ahead of me. Besides that I’ve cycled once with testosterone enanthate. I can benchpress 1RM 160 kg. These are numbers u can’t ignore. But probaly im talking to a wannabe bodybuilder who has some roid rage and pissed about having a not functioning dick with all that gear. Whatever man.


So if you’re not in Europe, where are you that it’s not 3:00 am and you use the metric system?

A 350 lb bench at 220 lbs on roids is… meh. Certainly nothing special. But more importantly it has nothing to do with the topic at hand.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 8, 2022)

Em6868 said:


> I’m 1,90 m and weigh 100 kg. I’m 24 years old and have been lifting over 2 years. I got my whole life ahead of me. Besides that I’ve cycled once with testosterone enanthate. I can benchpress 1RM 160 kg. These are numbers u can’t ignore. But probaly im talking to a wannabe bodybuilder who has some roid rage and pissed about having a not functioning dick with all that gear. Whatever man.


You are making friends here fast. It was a great idea for you to stop lurking (allegedly) and start shooting off your mouth. Good luck.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)

I’m still trying to figure what the point in the picture was and why he’s asking for sources


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

Em6868 said:


> Jay Cutler? Maybe..?


Geezus.

Fucking new guys. Just tossing all credibility out the window on a board. Are they ALL autistic? Wtf.

This was fun @Em6868. You wasted everyone’s time. I hope you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)

Here’s the place that did the testing I guess. 
Anybody able to translate?
The only thing I saw was health insurance plans 







						Home - Medische Laboratoria Dr. Stein & Collegae
					

Welkom wij zijn Humicon BV en zijn al meer dan 25 jaar actief onder de handelsnaam Medische Laboratoria Dr. Stein & Collegae




					medlab-stein.nl


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 8, 2022)

# 1
in Germany since 1999
That's all I needed, totally legit.


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 8, 2022)

Geezus...Did you pass out when you exhaled?


----------



## Smith (Aug 8, 2022)

@Em6868 pls send me your order details and your testing report.​
We will verify it, if it's our products issue, we will make full refund for you.


Till now we didn't receive any your complain email, please let me know what's happening


----------



## TomJ (Aug 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Here’s the place that did the testing I guess.
> Anybody able to translate?
> The only thing I saw was health insurance plans
> 
> ...


""
Welcome

Who we are
Humicon BV was founded in 1997 with the aim of promoting and having medical laboratory research carried out in the broadest sense of the word.

Under the trade name Medical Laboratories Dr. Stein & Colleae Humicon BV is especially known. Submission of samples is only possible by physicians or through hospitals and companies. We would like to refer private persons with (medical) questions to their own doctor.

We have been your loyal partner in diagnostics for 25 years.

""

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)

TomJ said:


> ""
> Welcome
> 
> Who we are
> ...


Thank you buddy for that.

So how did an individual send in stuff to get tested? 

“Submission of samples is only possible by physicians or through hospitals and through companies . “


----------



## TomJ (Aug 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Thank you buddy for that.
> 
> So how did an individual send in stuff to get tested?
> 
> “Submission of samples is only possible by physicians or through hospitals and through companies . “


I thought he said he sent it through a 3rd party that was capable of making submissions. 
However as bbbg pointed out, it's really unlikely that the result is credible for the lack of a reference standard

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smith (Aug 8, 2022)

@Em6868 do you have even 1g Test E powder left

Please contact this guy https://janoshik.com/ @janoshik. send sample to him

We will cover all you testing fee and shipping fee.

If the purity results is not 98%, i will make full refund for you and never show up this froum


----------



## CR_club (Aug 8, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So…
> 
> You have NOT been lurking here? Otherwise you’d know who @RiR0 was.



Thanks, man! Your words make me more happy in this moring! Love your way of talking. Hahaha...


----------



## Yano (Aug 8, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It’s not irrelevant because if you weren’t a lying piece of shit, you wouldn’t say “1% and 8%” you would say “x ml and y ml” because you used the “top it off method”. How would you calculate the percentage w/o knowing the displacement of the powder?
> 
> I don’t believe you. I don’t even like this supplier but I hate the fact that you’re fucking around with everyone here.


Math class is in session !! Right on man


----------



## Yano (Aug 8, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> @Em6868 we see this kind of thing a lot. People think that HPLC equipment is like the analyzers on the movies. You insert a sample it analyzes and spits out the results. In reality, that’s not the case. You need a calibration standard and I doubt a Dutch lab in the Netherlands (where possession of steroids is illegal) would have the steroid calibration standard.
> 
> So maybe you aren’t lying but the dude that “analyzed” your sample is lying to you. “TestE you say? I got the results… 244 mg/ml” 🤷‍♂️


I have friends there , its not only illegal there but Belgium as well. The cops can use the fact your carrying way to much muscle mass an use that as a cause for a search. Hows that for fucked up.


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 8, 2022)

shackleford said:


> me me meee me meme me.


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Sure buddy. 😂 you weigh 100kg not lean.
> You’re talking to somebody who shits on you in every way.
> You look fat tbh


Hey fat can be very subjective


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)

CR_club said:


> Thanks, man! Your words make me more happy in this moring! Love your way of talking. Hahaha...


Go back to your thread. You’re a source not member


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)

Yano said:


> I have friends there , its not only illegal there but Belgium as well. The cops can use the fact your carrying way to much muscle mass an use that as a cause for a search. Hows that for fucked up.


Yep they made Tony Freeman get back on an airplane or they were going to take him to jail


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Geezus...Did you pass out when you exhaled?


Looks like he’s trying to take a shit in front of the womens bathroom


----------



## TomJ (Aug 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Yep they made Tony Freeman get back on an airplane or they were going to take him to jail


so basically, if you can go to amsterdam, then you arent big.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)

TomJ said:


> so basically, if you can go to amsterdam, then you arent big.


Gotta be careful.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)

TomJ said:


> so basically, if you can go to amsterdam, then you arent big.


I was wrong he got arrested


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Go back to your thread. You’re a source not member


Hey! He’s also my Fan Club President!!!!


----------



## Yano (Aug 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Yep they made Tony Freeman get back on an airplane or they were going to take him to jail


Yeah he was the first publicly known case of police using what they call "muscle profiling" that happened to him in Sweden . Then the cops in Sundsvall came right out and made a statement that basically said ,, look were not stupid and we worked on the largest doping case in sweden. Just don't come here.

Just cus you like to be swole ,,,, thats fucked up.


----------



## Yano (Aug 8, 2022)

TomJ said:


> so basically, if you can go to amsterdam, then you arent big.


its alot different there , we got hash and weed right in the train station , people that were leaving were giving away stuff they couldnt take with them. Back then a room in a cheap hostel was 18 Gilders for the night , 21 if you wanted clean sheets with no blood stains hahaha.  I wish i remembered more of it than I do , I hear I had a hell of a good time.


----------



## TomJ (Aug 8, 2022)

Yano said:


> its alot different there , we got hash and weed right in the train station , people that were leaving were giving away stuff they couldnt take with them. Back then a room in a cheap hostel was 18 Gilders for the night , 21 if you wanted clean sheets with no blood stains hahaha.  I wish i remembered more of it than I do , I hear I had a hell of a good time.


ive actually been to amsterdam when i was deployed in germany. 

Great city, loved it there. the red light was like a different planet, there are straight up families walking through there its so non-taboo


----------



## Yano (Aug 8, 2022)

TomJ said:


> ive actually been to amsterdam when i was deployed in germany.
> 
> Great city, loved it there. the red light was like a different planet, there are straight up families walking through there its so non-taboo


This is a cool place and its only a block from the Van Gogh museum like a 10 min walk from vondelpark , the bus n trains are just a couple minutes walk. 





						Hotel Aalders - Museum Square Hotel - Amsterdam
					

Our charming 3-star hotel is located in the museumquarter and is ideally situated in the culteral centre of Amsterdam. Just a block from Van Gogh museum and Rijksmuseum and the beautiful historic citycentre, we will make sure you and your family, partner or other company will have an...



					www.hotelaalders.nl


----------



## almostgone (Aug 8, 2022)

Em6868 said:


> I used a volumetric flask. Which was not very practical to dissolve but managed the get it somehow dissolved.


There's something very odd about test enanthate that would require effort for it to go into solution. Test enanthate practically falls into solution even if you went high concentration. Granted, it would probably crash with 1% BA 8% BB later on.


----------



## user1007 (Aug 9, 2022)

FYI - sorry about being scammed but it’s actually easy to purify test enanthate if you get into brewing, it has a very low melting point, and insoluble in water basically. So you can quite easily remove water soluble contaminants, but also purify it from its melting point of 37 degrees or so, warm it up and filter it, other products shouldn’t melt that low.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

user1007 said:


> FYI - sorry about being scammed but it’s actually easy to purify test enanthate if you get into brewing, it has a very low melting point, and insoluble in water basically. So you can quite easily remove water soluble contaminants, but also purify it from its melting point of 37 degrees or so, warm it up and filter it, other products shouldn’t melt that low.


What size filter would you use?


----------



## shackleford (Aug 10, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> What size filter would you use?


Just strain it through cheese cloth and call it good.


----------



## user1007 (Aug 10, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> What size filter would you use?


Anything. I’d use filter paper on a Büchner funnel. Obviously you know a lot of people are going to reach for coffee filters in a funnel but you’re likely to leave more product behind that way without any vacuum pressure, since the idea was not to use any solvents that are common between the test E and contaminants (assuming unintentional then probably the contaminants will have similar solubility in various solvents as the test E - if it’s deliberately cut with something then that’s a different story).

Keep in mind this is still with the raw product and not an oil. You’ll obviously still want a sterile 0.22 micron final filter into a sterile environment at the end  - and just research which material was recommended, I think there was some filter material that wasn’t recommended for the final filter, can’t remember tbh


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 10, 2022)

Smith said:


> @Em6868 do you have even 1g Test E powder left
> 
> Please contact this guy https://janoshik.com/ @janoshik. send sample to him
> 
> ...


Did the OP miss this


----------



## shackleford (Aug 10, 2022)

user1007 said:


> Anything. I’d use filter paper on a Büchner funnel. Obviously you know a lot of people are going to reach for coffee filters in a funnel but you’re likely to leave more product behind that way without any vacuum pressure, since the idea was not to use any solvents that are common between the test E and contaminants (assuming unintentional then probably the contaminants will have similar solubility in various solvents as the test E - if it’s deliberately cut with something then that’s a different story).
> 
> Keep in mind this is still with the raw product and not an oil. You’ll obviously still want a sterile 0.22 micron final filter into a sterile environment at the end  - and just research which material was recommended, I think there was some filter material that wasn’t recommended for the final filter, can’t remember tbh


Interesting. I'm no brewer, so i have no experience with this.

I'm curious, is this procedure something you routinely do to remove contaminants, or do you just do this to try to improve low quality raw materials?

It seems like a time consuming hassle and probably not necessary if your raw materials are decent.


----------



## almostgone (Aug 10, 2022)

In my experience, I've only had to do this with test enanthate. Low quality batches are notorious for having a high acid content left over from production. That's one reason I prefer test cyp. Cyp is a little harder to go into solution, but better in the long run, IMHO.
Definitely a .22 micron filter for the end product. Been a while since I brewed, but I believe I used PVDF filters.


----------



## user1007 (Aug 10, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Interesting. I'm no brewer, so i have no experience with this.
> 
> I'm curious, is this procedure something you routinely do to remove contaminants, or do you just do this to try to improve low quality raw materials?
> 
> It seems like a time consuming hassle and probably not necessary if your raw materials are decent.


I had planned on it, but I am very hesitant about order raws now. I did a lot of research and have a lot of chemistry experience from other fields (not narcotic related or even anything illegal), and had most of the equipment at the time already. Test E just has an unusually low melting point.

I had lived in a country where steroids weren’t illegal to import and made an order (with PPL no less) that had some raws in it, mostly oral raws, and some oil injectables, stealth was good.. interesting but customs still caught it so I just gave them an exact list of what I ordered to avoid trouble, that said I had too much oxymetholone (Anadrol) - others were fine, Anadrol was on the prescription list I think from back in the day, I had like 12 grams or something of it. I visited the customs office in person and had them send it back and told them a new one was coming with less Anadrol. Which passed through no problems.

Here’s the odd thing, they showed me their screen to ask if it was my order - I saw the scan, the scan picked up and highlighted the powder through the stealth packaging - not the vials for the oils, but the powder itself. 

I’m too paranoid to even try now that I’m in Australia



almostgone said:


> In my experience, I've only had to do this with test enanthate. Low quality batches are notorious for having a high acid content left over from production. That's one reason I prefer test cyp. Cyp is a little harder to go into solution, but better in the long run, IMHO.
> Definitely a .22 micron filter for the end product. Been a while since I brewed, but I believe I used PVDF filters.


Not just heptanoic acid?


----------



## shackleford (Aug 10, 2022)

almostgone said:


> In my experience, I've only had to do this with test enanthate. Low quality batches are notorious for having a high acid content left over from production. That's one reason I prefer test cyp. Cyp is a little harder to go into solution, but better in the long run, IMHO.
> Definitely a .22 micron filter for the end product. Been a while since I brewed, but I believe I used PVDF filters.


Maybe that acid content is the the manufacturing byproduct i've read about that causes the painful injections that test e seems to be known for.


----------



## shackleford (Aug 10, 2022)

user1007 said:


> I had planned on it, but I am very hesitant about order raws now. I did a lot of research and have a lot of chemistry experience from other fields (not narcotic related or even anything illegal), and had most of the equipment at the time already. Test E just has an unusually low melting point.
> 
> I had lived in a country where steroids weren’t illegal to import and made an order (with PPL no less) that had some raws in it, mostly oral raws, and some oil injectables, stealth was good.. interesting but customs still caught it so I just gave them an exact list of what I ordered to avoid trouble, that said I had too much oxymetholone (Anadrol) - others were fine, Anadrol was on the prescription list I think from back in the day, I had like 12 grams or something of it. I visited the customs office in person and had them send it back and told them a new one was coming with less Anadrol. Which passed through no problems.
> 
> ...


I can't imagine a world where you can have a cool chat with customs about importing steroids. Must be nice!

I'm surprised about the scan. Again, something I know nothing about, but I would have thought vials would be much more obvious than powder.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 10, 2022)

user1007 said:


> I had planned on it, but I am very hesitant about order raws now. I did a lot of research and have a lot of chemistry experience from other fields (not narcotic related or even anything illegal), and had most of the equipment at the time already. Test E just has an unusually low melting point.
> 
> I had lived in a country where steroids weren’t illegal to import and made an order (with PPL no less) that had some raws in it, mostly oral raws, and some oil injectables, stealth was good.. interesting but customs still caught it so I just gave them an exact list of what I ordered to avoid trouble, that said I had too much oxymetholone (Anadrol) - others were fine, Anadrol was on the prescription list I think from back in the day, I had like 12 grams or something of it. I visited the customs office in person and had them send it back and told them a new one was coming with less Anadrol. Which passed through no problems.
> 
> ...


“They just sent it back”. 

Cool story.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 10, 2022)

shackleford said:


> I can't imagine a world where you can have a cool chat with customs about importing steroids. Must be nice!
> 
> I'm surprised about the scan. Again, something I know nothing about, but I would have thought vials would be much more obvious than powder.


Pssst… it’s a bullshit story. 

He won’t name the country because it doesn’t exist.


----------



## shackleford (Aug 10, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Pssst… it’s a bullshit story.
> 
> He won’t name the country because it doesn’t exist.


Sure would be nice though. "Oh, I'm 500grams over limit? just sent the extra back".


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 10, 2022)

user1007 said:


> I had planned on it, but I am very hesitant about order raws now. I did a lot of research and have a lot of chemistry experience from other fields (not narcotic related or even anything illegal), and had most of the equipment at the time already. Test E just has an unusually low melting point.
> 
> I had lived in a country where steroids weren’t illegal to import and made an order (with PPL no less) that had some raws in it, mostly oral raws, and some oil injectables, stealth was good.. interesting but customs still caught it so I just gave them an exact list of what I ordered to avoid trouble, that said I had too much oxymetholone (Anadrol) - others were fine, Anadrol was on the prescription list I think from back in the day, I had like 12 grams or something of it. I visited the customs office in person and had them send it back and told them a new one was coming with less Anadrol. Which passed through no problems.
> 
> ...


What fucking country has a customs agency but allows you to import raw powders that are hidden by stealth? And all you have to do is have a “cool conversation” with the dude. “Yea, trust me, those powders are steroids. Definitely NOT narcotics. Oh? I ordered too much? Silly me. We’ll just send that back and have a smaller shipment. Thanks mates.”


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 10, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Sure would be nice though. "Oh, I'm 500grams over limit? just sent the extra back".


Random white powder? Nah. NOT coke, mates. 

Wtf. Retarded new guys and now he’ll come back with a shithead attitude.


----------



## user1007 (Aug 10, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Pssst… it’s a bullshit story.
> 
> He won’t name the country because it doesn’t exist.


It isnt bullshit dickhead. Country is Japan. Steroids are or were legal im not sure if they changed it due to the Olympics since. They are not classed like narcotics are. Personal importation of any medication is legal up to 1-3 months of a prescription limit, assuming a prescription exists, otherwise it won’t have a defined limit. 

The only catch is do not import any medical devices, especially syringes or needles. That is strictly illegal and you will get fucked.


----------



## user1007 (Aug 10, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> What fucking country has a customs agency but allows you to import raw powders that are hidden by stealth? And all you have to do is have a “cool conversation” with the dude. “Yea, trust me, those powders are steroids. Definitely NOT narcotics. Oh? I ordered too much? Silly me. We’ll just send that back and have a smaller shipment. Thanks mates.”


They didn’t open the package as far as I know, they scanned it, sent me a card asking me to please explain exactly what it is inside and the amounts. I listed everything, and then decided to make the trip to Tokyo. They gave me a few options, they can return to sender, or take out the oxymetholone (amount too high), or destroy it. I opted for return to sender, ppl sent another one as I asked them just to reduce the Anadrol amount (they said they did but they didn’t, glad it got through the second time).


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 10, 2022)

user1007 said:


> It isnt bullshit dickhead. Country is Japan. Steroids are or were legal im not sure if they changed it due to the Olympics since. They are not classed like narcotics are. Personal importation of any medication is legal up to 1-3 months of a prescription limit, assuming a prescription exists, otherwise it won’t have a defined limit.
> 
> The only catch is do not import any medical devices, especially syringes or needles. That is strictly illegal and you will get fucked.


It’s bullshit. Just bringing in random disguised powders. It’s cool, less than 1-3 month prescription.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 10, 2022)

user1007 said:


> They didn’t open the package as far as I know, they scanned it, sent me a card asking me to please explain exactly what it is inside and the amounts. I listed everything, and then decided to make the trip to Tokyo. They gave me a few options, they can return to sender, or take out the oxymetholone (amount too high), or destroy it. I opted for return to sender, ppl sent another one as I asked them just to reduce the Anadrol amount (they said they did but they didn’t, glad it got through the second time).


PPL does not and has never used a REAL sender address. You’re full of shit. GTFOH. This isn’t the right forum for you.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 10, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Did the OP miss this


Nope. He’s just back today with a new handle @user1007


----------



## user1007 (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 10, 2022)

user1007 said:


> View attachment 26086


So how much is the 30-day limit for Tren or DHB?

How do they not assume it’s coke or meth?

Edit: You are a jackass


----------



## user1007 (Aug 10, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> PPL does not and has never used a REAL sender address. You’re full of shit. GTFOH. This isn’t the right forum for you.


Get fucked dickhead. Those were the options given to me by customs, not PPL, so I chose send it back rather than having it opened to pull out the Anadrol. From memory the limit was 1500mg for Anadrol. 


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So how much is the 30-day limit for Tren or DHB?
> 
> How do they not assume it’s coke or meth?
> 
> Edit: You are a jackass


They won’t say anything other than “official instructed dosage x 30 days”, unless you import it then they say it’s too much, they won’t give a specific figure prior. Tren does not have a prescription in Japan. So it’s however much until they decide to tell you it’s too much. I had 2 vials of tren E and 2 of nandrolone cypionate on that order and they didn’t bring it up as too much


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 10, 2022)

user1007 said:


> Get fucked dickhead. Those were the options given to me by customs, not PPL, so I chose send it back rather than having it opened to pull out the Anadrol. From memory the limit was 1500mg for Anadrol.
> 
> They won’t say anything other than “official instructed dosage x 30 days”, unless you import it then they say it’s too much, they won’t give a specific figure prior. Tren does not have a prescription in Japan. So it’s however much until they decide to tell you it’s too much. I had 2 vials of tren E and 2 of nandrolone cypionate on that order and they didn’t bring it up as too much


So full of shit. 

You can keep telling your stories. 

And making an ass out of yourself. 👍


----------



## user1007 (Aug 10, 2022)

shackleford said:


> I can't imagine a world where you can have a cool chat with customs about importing steroids. Must be nice!
> 
> I'm surprised about the scan. Again, something I know nothing about, but I would have thought vials would be much more obvious than powder.


Wasn’t as much of a cool chat, I don’t think they’re high profile there so she didn’t know or assume what they were for, the language barrier as well my Japanese was semi functional. She wanted to know what the oxymetholone was for which was the only thing in question, so I just said it was for red blood cells since I lived up on a mountain at the time a few hours inland from Tokyo and that I had trouble adjusting. It wouldn’t make a difference though in theory.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 10, 2022)

user1007 said:


> Wasn’t as much of a cool chat, I don’t think they’re high profile there so she didn’t know or assume what they were for, the language barrier as well my Japanese was semi functional. She wanted to know what the oxymetholone was for which was the only thing in question, so I just said it was for red blood cells since I lived up on a mountain at the time a few hours inland from Tokyo and that I had trouble adjusting. It wouldn’t make a difference though in theory.


Still going eh?

Well, that’s great. You’re a real expert on this. Why don’t you start your own thread and call it Story Time so you don’t derail this thread. Oh. Wait, that’s your goal.


----------



## user1007 (Aug 10, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Pssst… it’s a bullshit story.
> 
> He won’t name the country because it doesn’t exist.





BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Still going eh?
> 
> Well, that’s great. You’re a real expert on this. Why don’t you start your own thread and call it Story Time so you don’t derail this thread. Oh. Wait, that’s your goal.


Keep moving the goalposts mate


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 10, 2022)

user1007 said:


> Keep moving the goalposts mate


You named Japan. Wow. Woohoo. 

Then lied and bullshit. So that makes ME in the wrong? 

How many alt handles bud? Presser, @Em6868, etc. 

I know where it all comes from too Mike.


----------



## almostgone (Aug 10, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Maybe that acid content is the the manufacturing byproduct i've read about that causes the painful injections that test e seems to be known for.


Yes sir, that's my thoughts as well. Also, I've heard other homebrewers complain of test e turning dark, almost like a Coca Cola color, even when stored in the factory packaging and proper conditions.

The source wasn't the one mentioned in this thread, it was one from quite a few years back.


----------



## user1007 (Aug 10, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You named Japan. Wow. Woohoo.
> 
> Then lied and bullshit. So that makes ME in the wrong?
> 
> ...


You are obsessed with some other guy this much you’re projecting this shit onto me. I literally shared an email response from the gov department on the matter. You’re the one who keeps moving the goalposts and now you’re accusing me of being someone else. Sounds like you have had enough tren to build up enough plaque in your brain you’ve gone schizo. 

This is the same handle I use everywhere for this kind of stuff, and I am happy to forward the email responses I got if you want to provide an email.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 10, 2022)

user1007 said:


> You are obsessed with some other guy this much you’re projecting this shit onto me. I literally shared an email response from the gov department on the matter. You’re the one who keeps moving the goalposts and now you’re accusing me of being someone else. *Sounds like you have had enough tren to build up enough plaque in your brain you’ve gone schizo.*
> 
> This is the same handle I use everywhere for this kind of stuff, and I am happy to forward the email responses I got if you want to provide an email.


Ah… there it is. 🤔 Where else have we heard that Presser??? 

You got some problems bro bro.


----------



## shackleford (Aug 10, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You named Japan. Wow. Woohoo.
> 
> Then lied and bullshit. So that makes ME in the wrong?
> 
> ...


is this mike? i havent seen him in a while. I've never known mike to be an unapologetic asshole though. I dont think its mike.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 10, 2022)

shackleford said:


> is this mike? i havent seen him in a while. I've never known mike to be an unapologetic asshole though. I dont think its mike.


It’s my theory. I think he got pissed off at being banned.


----------



## user1007 (Aug 10, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ah… there it is. 🤔 Where else have we heard that Presser???
> 
> You got some problems bro bro.


Mate you got the problems. You’re accusing me of being someone else. I doubt your ‘friend’ has ever lived in Japan. I don’t go by any other handles on these types of forums.


----------



## user1007 (Aug 10, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You named Japan. Wow. Woohoo.
> 
> Then lied and bullshit. So that makes ME in the wrong?
> 
> ...


And yeah it makes you in the wrong because I have not lied, I’ve told nothing but the truth here, and you’ve been an utter cunt


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 10, 2022)

user1007 said:


> Mate you got the problems. You’re accusing me of being someone else. I doubt your ‘friend’ has ever lived in Japan. I don’t go by any other handles on these types of forums.


Nothing says you live in Japan. 

I’m a midget. Prove me wrong.


----------



## shackleford (Aug 10, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It’s my theory. I think he got pissed off at being banned.


i originally thought so too, when presser lost it. But when mike had episodes he would come back and apologize. I know he struggled with some stuff and never held it against him, i liked the guy. Hope its not mike.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 10, 2022)

user1007 said:


> And yeah it makes you in the wrong because I have not lied, I’ve told nothing but the truth here, and you’ve been an utter cunt


Yea but you’re new and nobody likes you so fuck off. 

For someone that’s familiar with forums you don’t contribute anything of substance. 

“PPL was good in 2017”. Wow thanks.


----------



## shackleford (Aug 10, 2022)

user1007 said:


> Wasn’t as much of a cool chat, I don’t think they’re high profile there so she didn’t know or assume what they were for, the language barrier as well my Japanese was semi functional. She wanted to know what the oxymetholone was for which was the only thing in question, so I just said it was for red blood cells since I lived up on a mountain at the time a few hours inland from Tokyo and that I had trouble adjusting. It wouldn’t make a difference though in theory.


Isn't it their job to know what the stuff is that they're supposed to be looking for. I find it hard to believe a gov official would consult you considering you are the suspect in this scenario.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 10, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Isn't it their job to know what the stuff is that they're supposed to be looking for. I find it hard to believe a gov official would consult you considering you are the suspect in this scenario.


It’s cool though. He could barely speak the language. 🙄


----------



## user1007 (Aug 10, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Isn't it their job to know what the stuff is that they're supposed to be looking for. I find it hard to believe a gov official would consult you considering you are the suspect in this scenario.


they’re not concerned about steroids in the same way, since it’s not classified like narcotics. Steroids are (or were, I need to check up on post olympics law) legal to possess and import.. syringes and needles are not, so you need a domestic source for those.

If it’s not on their list they won’t care too much about ir, possibly if it’s a lot and looks like it’d be for sale then it’d contravene pharmaceutical laws, but not for personal use. So stuff like tren won’t even worth a mention.

The oxymetholone has a listing on their drug database as it must have had a prescription listed at some point, not sure if it’s domestic only or lists things and typical prescriptions that were used in other countries at some point.

And I am happy to forward the email response from the gov to anyone who wants to dm an email address to forward it to


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 10, 2022)

user1007 said:


> they’re not supposed to be looking for steroids in that way, since it’s not classified like narcotics.
> 
> If it’s not on their list they won’t care too much about ir, possibly if it’s a lot and looks like it’d be for sale then it’d contravene pharmaceutical laws, but not for personal use. So stuff like tren won’t even worth a mention.
> 
> ...


I don't trust you squinty eyed yellow guy.  Also, you have a tiny dick.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 10, 2022)

user1007 said:


> they’re not supposed to be looking for steroids in that way, since it’s not classified like narcotics.
> 
> If it’s not on their list they won’t care too much about ir, possibly if it’s a lot and looks like it’d be for sale then it’d contravene pharmaceutical laws, but not for personal use. So stuff like tren won’t even worth a mention.
> 
> ...


It’s cool. We believe you. 👌


----------



## user1007 (Aug 10, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I don't trust you squinty eyed yellow guy.  Also, you have a tiny dick.


I’m not Asian


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 10, 2022)

user1007 said:


> I’m not Asian


wtf are you? a white guy in Japan?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 10, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> wtf are you? a white guy in Japan?


He was Australian, tossing around “mate” a lot. But when things get serious he sounds perfectly American. 

The Italian guy last nite went right to American too when shit got serious. Both post pictures with the same “proof” but everything is foreign and not meaningful. 

Presser is just lonely. His mental health got him banned here a while ago and he’s doing all these alt handles to SOUND important.


----------



## user1007 (Aug 10, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> wtf are you? a white guy in Japan?


You don’t read? I don’t live in Japan anymore, and I don’t think Japanese citizens have and carry a residence card around, that’s for foreigners living there I am pretty sure.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 10, 2022)

user1007 said:


> You don’t read? I don’t live in Japan anymore, and I don’t think Japanese citizens have and carry a residence card around, that’s for foreigners living there I am pretty sure.


Irrelevant “proof”

You are one fucked up dude.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 10, 2022)

if only he was on 600 test...


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 10, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> if only he was on 600 test...


He'd look as good as @Valdosta if he was on as much gear as @RiR0......or gasp as much gear as @Valdosta


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 10, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> He'd look as good as @Valdosta if he was on as much gear as @RiR0......or gasp as much gear as @Valdosta


I just remember presser playing what couldn't been if he had that 600 test bruh. He would carpentry so hard.


----------



## user1007 (Aug 10, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Irrelevant “proof”
> 
> You are one fucked up dude.


Nah, you’re fucked in the head.

“He won’t name the country it doesn’t exist”. Meanwhile I’ve done that, proven I’ve lived there, proven I had correspondence trying to find out upper limits on compounds that don’t have a defined prescription, which I can forward the original email, proven I’ve been to the customs office when I said I had ordered.

But you’re mad that you were wrong, since I’ve done nothing but told the truth, and that I’ve never been on this forum before. But you want to insist that I just have to be somebody else, despite those other people who haven’t lived there or done any of that. I guess I had all this prepared just to fuck with you? Okay schizo.

All I did was have a conversation with someone, you jumped in and accused me of being a liar, and I’ve gone out of my way to offer proof.

And I don’t speak “Australian” enough for you? Are you fucking retarded lmao. We speak and write in English. We don’t type in accents. Also I would not have any gear from ultimate anabolics which was an Australia lab if I wasn’t in Australia.









						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 10, 2022)

user1007 said:


> Nah, you’re fucked in the head.
> 
> “He won’t name the country it doesn’t exist”. Meanwhile I’ve done that, proven I’ve lived there, proven I had correspondence trying to find out upper limits on compounds that don’t have a defined prescription, which I can forward the original email, proven I’ve been to the customs office when I said I had ordered.
> 
> ...


Yap-yap-yapping.  Like a little puppy..  You're a nobody.

Everyone gave you a chance but your inner cunt came out


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 10, 2022)

user1007 said:


> Nah, you’re fucked in the head.
> 
> “He won’t name the country it doesn’t exist”. Meanwhile I’ve done that, proven I’ve lived there, proven I had correspondence trying to find out upper limits on compounds that don’t have a defined prescription, which I can forward the original email, proven I’ve been to the customs office when I said I had ordered.
> 
> ...


Presser is overly wordy too. 

Whatever dude. You’re right. I’m wrong. Nobody is mad at all. 

Nobody likes you so the question is, why the fuck do you care so much? Just bop the fuck out of here. Create a new handle and come back tomorrow. See if anyone likes you then. I doubt it.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 10, 2022)

I love this stuff


----------



## user1007 (Aug 10, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Presser is overly wordy too.
> 
> Whatever dude. You’re right. I’m wrong. Nobody is mad at all.
> 
> Nobody likes you so the question is, why the fuck do you care so much? Just bop the fuck out of here. Create a new handle and come back tomorrow. See if anyone likes you then. I doubt it.



Seemed like was starting to have a good convo before you came in and started having a tantrum. And all because you’re obsessed with some other dude for some reason.

Yeah, you are wrong. You shouldn’t jump in and start accusing someone of lying just because you have unresolved issues with someone else and you don’t believe what they’re writing.

I went out of my way despite you being an utter cunt about everything. It should also have been painfully obvious to start with I’m not American to start with based on the lab I had used even started with Aus.

It basically coming down to “prove you’re not X person” is real schizo territory.

Edit: and sorry to disappoint, but yeah nah


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 10, 2022)

user1007 said:


> Seemed like was starting to have a good convo before you came in and started having a tantrum. And all because you’re obsessed with some other dude for some reason.
> 
> Yeah, you are wrong. You shouldn’t jump in and start accusing someone of lying just because you have unresolved issues with someone else and you don’t believe what they’re writing.
> 
> ...


I don’t believe any of this. 

LIAR


----------



## cavorite (Aug 10, 2022)

Yano said:


> Yeah he was the first publicly known case of police using what they call "muscle profiling" that happened to him in Sweden . Then the cops in Sundsvall came right out and made a statement that basically said ,, look were not stupid and we worked on the largest doping case in sweden. Just don't come here.
> 
> Just cus you like to be swole ,,,, thats fucked up.



Jesus what kind of priorities does LE have over there? Insane


----------



## Danny Bravo (Aug 10, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I love this stuff



Me too! Grabbing some popcorn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smith (Aug 19, 2022)

OK Here is the Test  E report,  we just received it from Janoshik , @_janoshik _Test result is lower than our expected. It's only 96%+, The high temperature may cause little bit degradation.

I know some people will say you are sending high purity raws for testing and selling low purity to customers. so this time the sample is shipped from our USA warehouse instead of china, and it's ramdomly picked out from our 13kg Test E batch by keeper.

Here is the tracking number
276715527171 (Fedex, No private info)

@Em6868​
Brother im still waiting for you Test E purity result, and i still insist if the purity is less than 98%, we will make full refund for you. let me know thank you


----------



## JuicePro (Aug 31, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> This is like someone complaining about having bought something from YourMuscleShop or Steroidify.  I see them all over but never thought anyone actually used them.  They just simply helped pay the board's bills.


Ah fuck, is there something wrong with steroidify? I am new to PEDs and ordered some clen/letro off there after reading reviews..... I think the price was along the same as napsgear


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 31, 2022)

JuicePro said:


> Ah fuck, is there something wrong with steroidify? I am new to PEDs and ordered some clen/letro off there after reading reviews..... I think the price was along the same as napsgear


Lol, you are new to PED's but call yourself JuicePro, just too much for me.

You guys are just too much, your name is misleading to your knowledge.


----------



## JuicePro (Aug 31, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Lol, you are new to PED's but call yourself JuicePro, just too much for me.
> 
> You guys are just too much, your name is misleading to your knowledge.


Oh, it was a reference from my childhood. A friends PSN name was "juicepro" and thought it fitted here.
Definitely not a juicepro haha, but read this whole thread because I'm looking for a source for raws myself.

You guys honestly seem like a great bunch and the banter is hilarious -- looking forward to being active on this forum.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 1, 2022)

JuicePro said:


> Oh, it was a reference from my childhood. A friends PSN name was "juicepro" and thought it fitted here.
> Definitely not a juicepro haha, but read this whole thread because I'm looking for a source for raws myself.
> 
> You guys honestly seem like a great bunch and the banter is hilarious -- looking forward to being active on this forum.


I used to be pretty lively and good for a laugh or 2. I'm pretty much burnt out. Life has a way of doing that. Not that I'm complaining, mind you. It may sound like it but I know that I'm pretty fortunate. Fuck that, as men we make our own destiny any nobody is responsible for my good fortune but me! 

Alright, pep talk worked, I'm good. Steroidify is a halfway decent operation. As a noob you've got to pay your dues. You could've popped your cherry with a much shittier place than Steroidify. They don't like to admit when they're wrong. The gear they push(Pharmacom) is way over priced but for the most part you'll get whats on the label. Pharm grade prices for UGL gear. 

You've got the coin, right? Hang around and contribute and doors will open up after some time. Not mine, but some will. Good luck.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 1, 2022)

poopy , nevermind


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 1, 2022)

JuicePro said:


> Ah fuck, is there something wrong with steroidify? I am new to PEDs and ordered some clen/letro off there after reading reviews..... I think the price was along the same as napsgear



They're overpriced, sell a lot of shit brands, but they deliver. Never heard of anyone getting scammed.

Just stay away from Odin, Beligass and Ultima.
Amateur operations that ride the wave of hype.


----------



## JuicePro (Sep 1, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> They're overpriced, sell a lot of shit brands, but they deliver. Never heard of anyone getting scammed.
> 
> Just stay away from Odin, Beligass and Ultima.
> Amateur operations that ride the wave of hype.


Well shit, I ordered from those brands from steroidify smh.

Pricing wise, it's not much different from UG on some things.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 1, 2022)

JuicePro said:


> Well shit, I ordered from those brands from steroidify smh.
> 
> Pricing wise, it's not much different from UG on some things.



Yikes. i don't trust any of them to properly dose something that could fuck me up. Overdose my Test and i'm fine. Overdose my Clen or Letro and there could be consequences.

Clen and Letro (and T3 for that matter) should be left to the pros. Next time get pharma brands. Stick to UGLs strictly for steroids.


----------

